# Chocolate-Cream Cheese & Raspberry-Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Chocolate-Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast
Serve 2

4 slices of raisin bread
¼ cup cream cheese
2 tablespoons small chocolate chips
2 eggs
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon vanilla
sliced strawberries (optional) 

Mix chocolate chips and cream cheese. Spread half of the mixture between two pieces of bread. 

Mix eggs, milk, vanilla and cinnamon. Cut bread in quarters. Dip in egg wash. Place oil in heavy sauté pan over medium high heat and heat to temperature. Cook bread slices in pan until golden brown. Top with sliced strawberries (if desired), or serve with maple syrup and butter.

*********

Raspberry-Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast
Serves 4

3 large eggs
1 cup milk
8 slices of sourdough bread
½ cup soft cream cheese
2 tablespoons raspberry jam
½ tablespoon powdered sugar
blueberries (optional)

Place eggs and milk in a shallow bowl and whisk together. Set aside.

Place a thin layer of cream cheese and jam on one slice of bread and then cover with a second slice, making a sandwich. Dip the sandwich in the egg-milk mixture and cook in a non-stick pan over medium heat for 2-3 minutes on each side, or until golden brown. Remove from heat, sprinkle with powdered sugar, and top with blueberries (if desired) or serve with maple syrup.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh Mish, how could you  
Those sound way too good!!!


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Oh Mish, how could you
> Those sound way too good!!!


 
Thank you, Texas. I had to have an oreo while I typed it.  

Think making both flavors, would make a nice brunch - along with fresh fruits, eggs, coffee, juice & all the usual breakfast fixins. I would slice them in quarters & alternate on a plate.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

What time is brunch?!


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> What time is brunch?!


 
Whenever you like.  I'll start making the mimosas.


----------



## corazon (Sep 17, 2005)

that sounds so good!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2005)

mish, I see that you have not abandoned your naughty habits while I was away.  Me gusta!


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 17, 2005)

They sound divine!! Its sunday morning here and as i read those recipes I am mentally checking my pantry cupboard to see if i have the ingredients to go and make them for brunch.


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> They sound divine!! Its sunday morning here and as i read those recipes I am mentally checking my pantry cupboard to see if i have the ingredients to go and make them for brunch.


 
Don't go yet.  Here are some cream cheese flavors I bumped into that are sold ready made. Ooops, just noticed it's for bread, but don't see why we couldn't make the cream cheese flavors at home. (Hmmm, how about blueberry cream cheese? Why am I torturing myself like this!  )

http://www.povitica.com/default.asp

English Walnut 
Raisin Walnut
Apple Cinnamon
Poppy Seed
Strawberry
Chocolate Chip


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

MISH,stop, please, your killing me!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

mrsmac, is it Saturday or Sunday there??
So fascinating, the time difference.


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing Texas.  I typed it out Saturday morning (here is So California.)  It's 4:54 PM Saturday afternoon/evening.

Texas, we'll have to double up on those mimosas to try each flavor


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

I would be looking for the restroom


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, how about 1/4 of a slice of each flavor


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 17, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> mrsmac, is it Saturday or Sunday there??
> So fascinating, the time difference.



Its now 10:15am Sunday, its weird the time difference cause when i log on of an early evening there are very few people here and when I get up in the morning and log on so much has happened while I am asleep!


----------



## mish (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks mrsmac.  It's about 6:13 PM Saturday here, so looks like I'm a day behind you.  Times Zones - Interesting.


----------

